# Tiny 'eggs' on tank glass



## Mediahero (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's the recent history of my 20 gallon tank -

My beloved African Clawed Frog died - with some strange white/cloudlike goo on his body - he had it before and survived. 

Then my opal cyclid had two EXTREMELY LARGE poops that took ages to come out, about 12 hours apart while he simultaeously was floating on his side at times. I thought he was a goner. But we treated the tank with Maracyn-Two power and he's fine!

Then, about 3 days later some baby 24-carat Molly's appeared! How fantastic! (And strange since we only have one Molly - the other two died shortly after we got them about 2 weeks ago) We've separated the 3 we found and they're fine.

BUT! Now we have some strange tiny egg-like things on the glass of our tank. We look at them with a magnifyer and can see a 'creature' growing inside???? When the light's turned on, they slowly move to above the water line. ALSO - there are a few tiny tiny little white wormy things on the glass. 

This is all so strange! We've had our tank for years and have had the normal, occassional 'ick' but nothing like this! Can anyone identify the 'egg' things and 'worm' things and offer advice?

Thank you so much!


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

What are your water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate)?

How big is the tank?

How long have you had this tank running?

What kind of filter?

How often do you perform gravel cleaning?

How often do you do WC (water changes) and how much?

What kind of fish?

How often do you feed the fish?

How much do you feed them?

What do you feed them?

Now to your questions, mollies are livebearers so they do not lay eggs. So we need to know what other type of inhabitants that you have in the tank.

The white stuff around the dead frog was probably a fungus.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

It sounds like Planaria they are often found in aquariums with uneaten food. The planaria won't hurt the fish, but they are a symptom of too much gravel containing too much uneaten food, and that is not good for fish. 

Uneaten food causes all sorts of problems.

Clean Your Aquarium. In particular you should clean your gravel. 

Add Aquarium Salt to your aquarium up to a maximum of 1 Tablespoon for each 5 gallons of water in your aquarium. 

Don't Over React. Clean your gravel every day . 
It may take several days of gravel washing to get your gravel really clean. 


I hope this helps. I have had this problem a time or two myself. Maybe someone else has had a similar issue and can give you other facts. 
Best of luck


----------



## Mediahero (Dec 27, 2006)

What are your water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate)? PH and nitrate test out fine

How big is the tank? 
20 gallon

How long have you had this tank running? 
5+ years

What kind of filter? 
WhisperLite filter and carbon filter

How often do you perform gravel cleaning? 
Once a week - along with water changes

How often do you do WC (water changes) and how much? 
Once a week - 25 - 50%

What kind of fish? 
5 tetras
1 gourami
1 molly (+ 3 babys!)
1 cat fish
1 algae eater (bright yellow with red eyes!! plecastemous? sp?)


How often do you feed the fish? 2x day

How much do you feed them? piches of different stuff

What do you feed them? a variety of: dry/frozen blood worms, spirolina, flakes, color bits, dry shrimp, algea tab, fish food tab (?)


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

what kind of tetras do u have? are the eggs green?


----------



## Mediahero (Dec 27, 2006)

We have two blue tetras, one albino buenos aries tetra, two tetras that look like tiger barbs. 

The eggs look tan-ish. I can see with a magnifyer that there's something in the egg that has two eyes. The eggs 'crawled' up above the water line when I turned the light on this a.m. Really weird! 

The baby Molly's are soooo cute!! There's one more hiding - we saw it for a second. The other 3 are safe in their enclosure. How many babys does a mom Molly have at one time? 

Thank you for you advice and help!


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

how many time do u feed your fish ? are they like wite lil worms?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mediahero said:


> two tetras that look like tiger barbs.


Any chance posting a pic of them?


----------



## Mediahero (Dec 27, 2006)

I am not successful in uploading a pix here that looks like my tetras - but here's the site where I found it. 

http://www.akvarieleks.dk/images/sort tetra.jpg


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mediahero said:


> I am not successful in uploading a pix here that looks like my tetras - but here's the site where I found it.
> 
> http://www.akvarieleks.dk/images/sort tetra.jpg


Link not working for me.:mrgreen: Underwater cables weren't repaired yet after Taiwan's earthquake I guess.:sarcastic:


----------



## Mediahero (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll try again...


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Are you trying to post this???


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If so, they're Black Skirt Tetras. Albino morphs are commonly dyed unfortunately.:shake:


----------



## Mediahero (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, that's what they look like. Thanks for posting the pix - what's your secret?

PS - I think the egg things are hatching into the little worms?? Ugh! But they're harmless, yes? We are cleaning gravel, now that the antibiotic medicine has run its course and everyone seems to be doing fine. I still wonder why the gourami had such huge poops - like a rabbit's - and that's amazing coming from a little fishie! Any ideas what happened?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mediahero said:


> PS - I think the egg things are hatching into the little worms?? Ugh! But they're harmless, yes? We are cleaning gravel, now that the antibiotic medicine has run its course and everyone seems to be doing fine. I still wonder why the gourami had such huge poops - like a rabbit's - and that's amazing coming from a little fishie! Any ideas what happened?


What did you run the antibiotic for?:blink: If it's for planaria, I wouldn't.:shake:


----------



## Mediahero (Dec 27, 2006)

Our aquarium story guy recommended the antibiotic, based on the gourami's symptoms. It worked, because 'Oscar' is fine now. The whole tank looks good. The babies are growing, too! All seems well in the fishie kingdom - except for the egg-things on the tank wall and the tiny white worms. Gack.


----------

